# Most INSANE beats! BANGERs!!!!



## 808 MAFIA (Sep 9, 2014)

Okay, so I came across a few songs that have a really unique outer space feel to them that sounds absolutely SICK. These tracks get me high without drugs! Lol 

What do you think? Feel free to share some dope tracks! I like adding on to my collection.

#1:- http://youtu.be/VIqCjHBFzpM

#2:- http://youtu.be/Y0mDigzJXC0


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 9, 2014)

I wouldn't even call that shit music...


----------



## 808 MAFIA (Sep 9, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I wouldn't even call that shit music...



go listen to eurobeat brony than


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm into more aggressive when it comes to rap or hiphop or whatever, so heres my contribution:

[video=youtube;Z-zL_paDVTc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-zL_paDVTc[/video]



CaptainCool said:


> I wouldn't even call that shit music...


Don't be an asshole.


----------



## shteev (Sep 10, 2014)

This song always pumps me up

[video=youtube;1-TTNdyIMAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-TTNdyIMAE[/video]


----------



## OldSchoolSkunk (Sep 28, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I wouldn't even call that shit music...



That ain't your call to make..   please hang up and dial again...   smh... >.>


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 30, 2014)

You call that _"high"_?! What do you know of space?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbPWLo6E2AA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q60TpTnK1Bs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mnt68OO5DM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcb8WCaZAEw


----------

